
Ford’s ‘self-driving’ vans are now delivering food in Miami – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/11/17448702/ford-self-driving-car-food-delivery-miami-postmates
======
lvspiff
What sort of education would an aspiring jr high schooler want to get into if
they wanted to be part of this field of autonomous driving? AI? mechanical
engineering?

